# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Γέννησε γάτα στην αυλή μου!!!!

## moutro

όπως λέει ο τίτλος...

βγήκα στην αυλή να πιω το καφεδάκι μου και κάτω απο τη σκάλα που ανεβαινει στη ταράτσα κάτι ακουγα... πάω και τι να δω???? μια γάτα με ενα γατακι προφανως απο προηγούμενη γεννα της και 2 μωρά, αλλα οταν λεω μωρα εννώ μωρα, ακομα βρεγμενα απο το σακο, ωρών!!! υπάρχει αλλο ένα μωράκι το οποιο ειναι πιο απομακρυσμενο απο η μαμα του. 

δεν τα πειραξα καθολου, αλλα πως μπορω να τα βγαλω απο την αυλή χωρις να τους κανω κακο? αρχικά εχω τα πουλια μου εκει και ανησυχω για αυτά και δευτερον, η μαμα τους καποια στιγμη θα παει να βρει φαγητο, αυτά τι θα κανουν? και αν δεν τα βρισκει μετά???? 

τι μπορω να κανω??????

μόλις είδα ότι το έχω βάλει σε λάθος κατηγορία, ζητώ συγνώμη είδα το sos μονο.... παρακαλώ διορθώστε το, ευχαριστω....

----------


## mariakappa

τι γλυκος πρωινος καφες :Party0011: τα γατακια ειναι ακινδυνα για τα πουλακια γιατι δεν τρωνε παρα πινουνε μονο γαλα σε αυτη την ηλικια.το λιγο μεγαλυτερο θεωρω πως δεν μπορει να κυνηγησει ακομα.η μανουλα ισως ειναι προβληματακι.στην θεση σου θα της εβαζα τροφη για να ειναι χορτατη.το οτι γεννησε στην αυλη σου σημαινει οτι κει αισθανεται σιγουρια.ξερει πολυ καλα που ειναι και θα ξαναβρει τον δρομο πισω.το να την μετακινησεις νομιζω δεν μπορεις.μην της πειραξεις τα μικρα γιατι θα σου επιτεθει.το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φυγει απο μονη της τωρα που σε ειδε γιατι θα σε θεωρησει απειλη για τα μικρα της.
τα πουλια σου ειναι εξω?

----------


## giotakismille

Εγω προσωπικα θα τα λυπομουνα να τα αφησω!Και αυτα αμα τα εβγαζες απο την αυλη θα ξαναγυρνουσαν!Αμα μαθουν να μην πειραζουν τα πουλια καλος!Αμα οχι μετα μπορεις να τα χαρισεις!ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ!Εινα  ι η γνωμη μου!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν η γατα δεν σε ξερει και ειναι "αγρια" το πιο πιθανο να παρει τα μωρα της απο εκει αφου την πηρες χαμπαρι...
μη παρεις τα γατακια να τα πας καπου κριμα ειναι... αν δεν θες να σου μηνουν στη αυλη μεγαλωνοντας μηντ ους αφινεις φαγητο εκει(αν μπορεις να μην τους βαλεις) και φυσικα αν η γατα βρησκει ευκολα φαγητο απο αλλου...

----------


## mitsman

Εχε το νου σου το μουτρο γιατι γατα γεννημενη= γατα πεινασμενη!

----------


## moutro

Δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ, αλλά τελικά κρατήθηκα και δεν έβαλα γάλα ακριβώς για νη μην το βρουν προσφορο έδαφος και μεινουν... Αγαπάω τα γατάκια οπως ολα τα ζώα και τα λυπήθηκε η ψυχη μου αλλα 5 καναρινια και ενα παπαγαλακι ψυχη εχουν και αυτα... Το μόνο που έκανα είναι οτι της πήγα πιο κοντά το γατάκι που ειχε απομακρυνθεί γιατί δνε μπορούσε να περπατήσει αυτο και γιατί ακομα δεν ειχε συνελθει η μανα απο τη γεννα ή γεννούσε ακομα, φώναζε που και που....

Έπρεπε να φύγω για τη δουλεια, οποτε απλα έβαλα τα πουλια μεσα, έκλεισα τις πορτες και όταν γύρισα απο οτι ειδα είχαν φύγει... Προφανως οταν ολοκλήρωσε τη γεννα τα πηρε ενα ενα και έφυγε... Εβαλα ομως ενα μπολακι με γαλα στην αλλη εισοδο του σπιτιου (δεν ειμαι φτιαγμενη και απο σιδερο!!!!!!)

Απολύμανα την αυλή καλα καλα να μην εχει μικροβια για τα πουλια (δικη μου υποθεση) και για μην τραβηξει και αλλες γατες η μυρωδια (δικη μου υποθεση και αυτη).

----------


## Ηρακλής

To μονό που μένει είναι να τα πήγε σε ένα ασφαλές μέρος,και να βρισκη τροφη εύκολα για τα μικρά της   :Happy:

----------


## moutro

Μακάρι γιατι ενιωσα λιγο ασχημα που δεν τη φιλοξενησα.....Αλλα τι να κανω??? Πουλομανα ειμαι... αντικρουώμενα συμφεροντα....

----------


## Ηρακλής

έλα όλα καλά θα πάνε !!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Μακάρι γιατι ενιωσα λιγο ασχημα που δεν τη φιλοξενησα.....Αλλα τι να κανω??? Πουλομανα ειμαι... αντικρουώμενα συμφεροντα....


Μαρθα ολα καλα θα πανε για την γατουλα με τα μικρα της!! εσυ κοιταξες να προστατευσεις τα δικα σου μικρα!! 
και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα στην θεση σου!! εαν κινδυνευαν τα μικρα μου, μην νιωθεις ασχημα. καποιος αλλος θα βρεθει να την κοιταξει!!

----------


## marlene

*Ναι βρε Μάρθα, σημασία έχει να συμπεριφερόμαστε με αγάπη.. Κι από κ πέρα, ας το κάνουμε όσο κ όπως μπορούμε!*

----------

